# Crazy Go Kart



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2009)

No, nobody gets hurt in this video but it's still shocking to see what these guys do to have a little fun out where-ever they are. 
At least the second guy had the good sense to wear a helmet!  
[yt]hzTvFEolqZE[/yt]

Potential Darwin Award Winners for sure.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 25, 2009)

They had no wheels in the back so it was more like sledding still very dumb.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 26, 2009)

A helmet's not much help when your head's lopped off your neck. What a bunch of idiots. Reminds me of my dad and uncles.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 26, 2009)

Umm... heh... I thought it looked like fun. I never claimed that my elevator went all the way to the top though. LOL


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 26, 2009)

Is he wearing an eye patch?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes he is. Makes you wonder how he came to need it, eh? 

A local man here is in prison now for child endangerment and manslaughter for towing his little girl on an innertube in the snow in a local park. She slammed into the park sign and died.

I'm not a big fan of being towed behind trucks. Boats, yes ... trucks and land vehicles no.


----------

